# How do I stop the itching from my new braids????



## Ginsana (Sep 14, 2005)

I just got my hair braided in micros again for the fall season and for some reason my scalp has just been itching like crazy! In all my 12 years of having braids I have never had this problem, so what could possibly be causing this to happen. I have been massaging Sulphur 8 into my scalp to sooth the itching but what else can I do to stop this irritating condition once and for all? I don't plan on takin these braids out for a couple of months, so can you all help me out please!!
Thanks


----------



## LABETT (Sep 14, 2005)

You can try using seabreeze with a cotton swab to cleanse your scalp I like
CB Smoothie scalp tonic best followed by Africans Pride Braid Spray with Tee
Tree Oil.


----------



## Sosoothing (Sep 14, 2005)

Im not sure what is causing your itching but you can purchase some _scalpicin_ from wal-mart or any drug store. It is available in regular and maximum strength. Its a liquid and you apply drops of it to your scalp. It stops itching instantly .


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 14, 2005)

Lkaysgirl said:
			
		

> Im not sure what is causing your itching but you can purchase some _scalpicin_ from wal-mart or any drug store. It is available in regular and maximum strength. Its a liquid and you apply drops of it to your scalp. It stops itching instantly .




Oh my goodness thank you ladies so much....I am gonna buy this Scalpicin tomorrow, because the itching is outta control...thanks so much!!!


----------



## asummertyme (Sep 14, 2005)

are your braids tight...when i used to get my hair braided the tightness would cause my scalp to itch..i found that it was actually my hair shedding from the tightness , and that is what caused the itchyness..


----------



## Sosoothing (Sep 14, 2005)

Ginsana said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness thank you ladies so much....I am gonna buy this Scalpicin tomorrow, because the itching is outta control...thanks so much!!!


 
Be sure to let me know how it works for you


----------



## ajargon02 (Sep 15, 2005)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> are your braids tight...when i used to get my hair braided the tightness would cause my scalp to itch..i found that it was actually my hair shedding from the tightness , and that is what caused the itchyness..


 
ITA! I usually use some sort of leave-in. If it doesn't have tea tree oil, I add a little to it, w/ a little peppermint eo.This stops the itches, and tingles the scalp really nice.


----------



## Height (Sep 15, 2005)

You could be allergic to the hair.  Have you washed it yet?  Is is human or synthetic?


----------



## yvette (Sep 15, 2005)

Height said:
			
		

> You could be allergic to the hair.  Have you washed it yet?  Is is human or synthetic?



I was just about to say the same thing. I know that even a day after I get braids my head starts to itch. It took a little research for me to find out that it was the hair that was causing this itching. The best thing to do before getting braids is to wash the hair in a vinegar/water bath and let it air dry. The vinegar will remove the coating on the hair and should relieve any itching.

I know the lady that founded the Crown and Glory hair method makes mention of washing the hair in a vinegar/water bath as well.


----------



## Shariracquel (Sep 15, 2005)

I had braids and protrective styles through out the whole summer.  And Im a person who needs to wash their hair after like the 4th day from wash day.  Well needless to say, when I got braids, I felt like I was gonna die!!!!.  I tried to put everything on my scalp to help it, I would wash it every week, until one day I just stopped w/o even realizing it.  After a while, I was no longer putting products on it, not on purpose but unconsciously.  My head no longer itched after a while, and it just felt normal.  I did not have to bother with it much, I pretty much left it alone.  Styled it whenever it was necessary (i.e. if I was going out).  But after a while, my scalp did not bother me.  It didnt bother me to the point where, after taking out my braids - the next day I was able to relax it (mind you after 4 months of no relaxer) and I did not burn once.  That was the first time I got through a relaxer and had not burned in 2 years.  

So my advice to you, is just leave it alone, the less products the better, and don't think about it.  Eventually the itching will subside and you should have no problem.


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 15, 2005)

I have human hair braids in...It may be the hair, it may not, because I've used this type of hair for years to get my hair braided...and I don't think it's tightness that's causing itching because my mom is my braider, I've never been anywhere outside to braid my hair ever, so if she does it tight, I tell her and she takes it out to do it over....whatever the case may be, I'm gonna try the scalpicin first then see what happens because it's too late to wash the hair, seeing how it's allready in my head..plus braids have a tendency to slip off my hair if it comes in contact with too much water or soapy products..

But thanks for all of your words of wisdom ladies. I appreciate you all wanting to help an itchy sista out!


----------

